# What code do I use in CSS to wrap text around an image?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

any help is greatly appreciated, also, do you need to see the CSS code? thanks dano


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Just align the images to left or right and text will wrap around it.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Make sure there is no clear:right, clear:left, or clear:both;


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I tried the suggestions but I could't get the text to wrap
around that small image of the 20 dollar bill. See the text
that says page 1? is the problem area. Here is the code
and website address. There are 2 css files so I just
posted both just so everything is here to look at....thanks
a bunch guys...if you can help me out....much appreciated.
I'm going out today to buy a book on CSS...
http://www.savegasandcarexpenses.com/

css/color2 file

```
html {
height:100%;
}

body {
background:#FFF url(back_2.png) repeat-x;
color:#3E4244;
}

blockquote {
background-color:#F1F4F5;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#D4DBDE;
}

#links,#links a {
background-color:transparent;
color:#3E4244;
}

#links a:hover {
background-color:transparent;
color:#FFF;
}

#logo {
background:#8D9299 url(logo_2.jpg) no-repeat;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#FFF;
}

#logo h1 {
background-color:transparent;
color:#FFF;
font-size:4em;
letter-spacing:-0.1em;
margin-top:-35px;
}

#logo h2 {
color:#FFF;
font-size:2em;
letter-spacing:-0.1em;
margin-top:-5px;
margin-left:15px;
text-decoration:none;
}

#content,#column1,#column2 {
background-color:#FFF;
color:#3E4244;
}

#column2 h1 {
color:#3E4244;
height:90px;
background:#FFF url(graphic.jpg) no-repeat right;
font-size:3em;
letter-spacing:-0.1em;
border-color:#F1F4F5;
}

#menu,#addlinks,.sidebaritem {
background:#FFF url(box_2.png) repeat-x;
color:#3E4244;
}

#menu li a,#addlinks li a {
background-color:transparent;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#FFF;
}

#menu li a:hover,#menu li a#selected,#addlinks li a:hover {
background-color:#8D9299;
color:#FFF;
border-color:#FFF;
}

.sidebaritem a,#column2 a {
background-color:transparent;
c/olor:#2780F9;
color: #444;
border-bottom: 1px dashed;
}

.sidebaritem a:hover,#column2 a:hover {
background-color:#F1F4F5;
color:#3E4244;
}

#footer,#footer a {
background-color:#8D9299;
color:#3E4244;
}

#footer a:hover {
background:#8D9299;
color:#FFF;
}

input,textarea {
background-color:#FFF;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#616D7B;
}
```
css/style104-left file

```
html {
height:100%;
}

body {
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:.74em;
margin:0;
padding:0;
}

p {
line-height:20px;
margin:0;
padding:0 0 24px;
}

h1 {
font-family:verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:176%;
font-weight:400;
margin:0;
}

h2 {
font-size:100%;
text-decoration:underline;
font-weight:400;
margin:0;
padding:0 0 4px;
}

img {
border:0;
}

.left {
float:left;
padding:0 8px 0 0;
}

.right {
float:right;
padding:0 0 0 8px;
}

.center {
display:block;
text-align:center;
margin:0 auto;
}

blockquote {
border-top:1px solid;
border-bottom:1px solid;
margin:20px 0;
padding:10px 20px 0;
}

ul {
margin:8px 0 0 14px;
padding:0;
}

ul li {
list-style-type:square;
margin:0 0 11px;
padding:0;
}

#main {
width:761px;
margin-left:auto;
margin-right:auto;
}

#links {
width:742px;
text-align:right;
height:22px;
padding:9px 0 3px 19px;
}

#logo {
width:759px;
height:100px;
border-top:1px solid;
border-left:1px solid;
border-right:1px solid;
padding:0;
}

#logo h1 {
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:150%;
font-weight:400;
letter-spacing:.3em;
padding:38px 0 0 19px;
}

#content {
width:761px;
height:auto;
text-align:justify;
overflow:hidden;
padding:0;
}

#column1 {
width:243px;
float:left;
padding:15px 0 15px 14px;
}

#column1 h1 {
padding:0 0 18px;
}

#menu,#addlinks {
position:relative;
width:216px;
float:left;
height:184px;
margin:0 0 15px;
padding:8px 0 0;
}

#menu ul,#addlinks ul {
list-style:none;
text-align:left;
width:216px;
margin:0 auto;
padding:0;
}

#menu li,#addlinks li {
list-style:none;
float:left;
margin:0;
}

#menu li a,#addlinks li a {
float:left;
height:14px;
text-decoration:none;
width:194px;
border-bottom:1px solid;
padding:3px 10px 4px 12px;
}

#menu h1,#addlinks h1 {
padding:0 0 14px 12px;
}

.sidebaritem {
position:relative;
text-align:justify;
width:190px;
float:left;
height:244px;
min-height:244px;
margin:0 0 15px;
padding:8px 14px 11px 12px;
}

.sidebaritem[id] {
height:auto;
}

#column2 {
text-align:justify;
width:482px;
float:right;
padding:0 22px 15px 0;
}

#column2 h1 {
border-bottom:2px solid;
margin:24px 0 12px;
padding:0 0 6px;
}

.sidebaritem a,#column2 a,.sidebaritem a:hover,#column2 a:hover {
text-decoration:none;
padding:0;
}

#footer {
float:left;
width:761px;
text-align:center;
height:22px;
padding:9px 0 3px;
}

form {
margin-top:0;
}

div.row {
clear:both;
width:448px;
height:29px;
}

div.row span.formlabel {
float:left;
width:150px;
text-align:left;
}

div.row span.forminput {
float:right;
text-align:right;
}

div.spacer {
clear:both;
width:80px;
height:22px;
}

input,textarea {
width:259px;
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:100%;
border:1px solid;
}

.submit {
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:100%;
border:1px solid;
width:70px;
height:22px;
cursor:pointer;
}

#links a,#links a:hover,#footer a,#footer a:hover {
text-decoration:none;
}
```
html

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en">

<head>
  <title>money v1</title>

  <!-- **** Charset: UTF-8 means we can support foreign language character sets! **** -->
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />

  <!-- **** Layout Stylesheet **** -->
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style/style104_left.css" />

  <!-- **** Colour Scheme Stylesheet **** -->
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style/colour2.css" />

</head>

<body>
  <div id="main">
    <div id="links">
      <!-- **** INSERT LINKS HERE **** -->
      <a href="#">another link</a> | <a href="#">another link</a> | <a href="#">another link</a> | <a href="#">another link</a>
    </div>
    <div id="logo">
      <h1>money v1</h1>
      <h2>"grab that cash with both hands and make a stash"</h2>
    </div>
    <div id="content">
      <div id="column1">
        <div id="menu">
          <h1>navigate</h1>
          <ul>
            <li><a title="" href="http://www.moneyblogging.net/">home</a></li>
            <li><a title="" id="selected" href="http://bankruptcy.moneyblogging.net/">bankruptcy</a></li>
            <li><a title="" href="http://credit.moneyblogging.net/">credit</a></li>
            <li><a title="" href="http://debt.moneyblogging.net/">debt</a></li>
            <li><a title="" href="http://loans.moneyblogging.net/">loans</a></li>
          </ul>
        </div>
        <div class="sidebaritem">
          <h1>news</h1>
          <!-- **** INSERT NEWS ITEMS HERE **** -->
          <h2>9th January 2007</h2>
          <p>"Money v1" is submitted to <a href="http://www.openwebdesign.org/" title="Open Web Design">Open Web Design</a> utilizing free stock photography from <a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/" title="Open Stock Photography">Open Stock Photography</a>.</p>
          <h2>1st November 2007</h2>
          <p><a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/" title="Open Stock Photography">Open Stock Photography</a> launches a public beta.</p>


        </div>
        <div id="addlinks">
          <h1>links</h1>
          <!-- **** INSERT ADDITIONAL LINKS HERE **** -->
          <ul>
            <li><a title="All Business Directory" href="http://www.allbusinessdirectory.org/">All Business</a></li>
            <li><a title="All Finance Directory" href="http://www.allfinancedirectory.com/">All Finance</a></li>
            <li><a title="All Web Directory" href="http://www.allwebdirectory.net/">All Web</a></li>
            <li><a title="It's Reviewed" href="http://www.itsreviewed.net/">It's Reviewed</a></li>
          </ul>
        </div>
        <div class="sidebaritem">
          <h1>open source</h1>
          <!-- **** INSERT OTHER INFORMATION HERE **** -->
          <p>
            Support the <strong>open source</strong> movement.
          </p>
          <ul>
		    <li><a title="Open Stock Photography" href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/">Open Stock Photography</a></li>
		    <li><a title="Open Source Web Design" href="http://www.oswd.org/">Open Source Web Design</a></li>
		    <li><a title="Open Web Design" href="http://www.openwebdesign.org/">Open Web Design</a></li>
		  </ul>
        </div>
      </div>
      <div id="column2">
        <h1>page 1</h1>
        <!-- **** INSERT PAGE CONTENT HERE **** -->
        <p>
          Hey Folks!  Here is a <strong>brand</strong> spanking new <a href="http://www.openwebdesign.org/userinfo.phtml?user=aybabtu" title="aybabtu">aybabtu</a> template for your consideration.  This template is a derivative of <a href="http://www.openwebdesign.org/viewdesign.phtml?id=3148&amp;referer=%2Fbrowse.php%3Fpage%3D23">design104</a>.  While the general layout structure and background images have been reused I've reworked/optimized the stylesheets and created new graphics that match my "money/finance" theme.
        </p>
        <p>
          All images used in this template come from <a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/">Open Stock Photography</a>.
        </p>
        <ul>
          <li><a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/image-licensing/United-States-dollar/1,5_und_10_Dollarnoten.jpg">Header Image</a></li>
          <li><a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/image-licensing/United-States-dollar/US20-front.jpg">H1 Background Image</a></li>
        </ul>
        <br />
        <p>
          Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
        <p>
          Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
        <p>
          Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
        <p>
          Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
      </div>
    </div>
    <div id="footer">
      <!-- by using this template you are agreeing to leave "design by aybabtu / dcarter" in div.#footer  -->
      &copy; 2007 your name | <a href="#">[email protected]</a> | <a href="http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=referer">XHTML 1.1</a> | <a href="http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/check/referer">CSS</a> | <a href="http://www.moneyblogging.net/">MB</a> | design by <a href="http://www.f8d.net/">aybabtu</a> / <a href="http://www.dcarter.co.uk">dcarter</a>
    </div>  </div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you want the image to go to the left of the text?

Try float:left;


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Here is my text in that container showing that the text actually somehow runs over the image instead of around it. This is where I am having the problem. I can't figure out how to fix that image, its like its somehow behind the text. Any help is great, thanks again...

Oh here is my site so you can see what is happening...
http://www.savegasandcarexpenses.com/


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Dano2.

Having at the source code, it appears that the 20$ bill is graphic2.jpg? Is that right?

If so, you are using it as a background image in your CSS and whatever text you use will naturally flow over it. If you want the text to wrap around the image, then the image will have to be called within the html, not as a background image.

Hope I got the layout right.

Deep.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Ahhhh I gotchya....I thought perhaps it was something like that, thanks I will work on it and see what happens in the html...thanks..dano


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

What I want to do is to insert the book image to the right of the red text
and have the text wrap around it. I called it out in the html but how
do I do it in the CSS? how do I write the code that is? any help is always appreciated. Regards..dano

http://savegasandcarexpenses.com/

css code colour sheet:

```
html {
height:100%;
}

body {
background:#FFF url(back_2.png) repeat-x;
color:#3E4244;
}

blockquote {
background-color:#F1F4F5;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#D4DBDE;
}

#links,#links a {
background-color:transparent;
color:#3E4244;
}

#links a:hover {
background-color:transparent;
color:#FFF;
}

#logo {
background:#8D9299 url(logo_2.jpg) no-repeat;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#FFF;
}

#logo h1 {
background-color:transparent;
color:#FFF;
font-size:3em;
letter-spacing:-0.1em;
margin-top:-40px;
}

#logo h2 {
color:#FFF;
font-size:2em;
letter-spacing:-0.1em;
margin-top:-5px;
margin-left:15px;
text-decoration:none;
}

#content,#column1,#column2 {
background-color:#FFF;
color:#3E4244;
}

#column2 h1 {
color:#FF0000;
height:90px;
font-size:2em;
letter-spacing:-0.1em;
border-color:#F1F4F5;
}

#menu,#addlinks,.sidebaritem {
background:#FFF url(box_2.png) repeat-x;
color:#3E4244;
}

#menu li a,#addlinks li a {
background-color:transparent;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#FFF;
}

#menu li a:hover,#menu li a#selected,#addlinks li a:hover {
background-color:#8D9299;
color:#FFF;
border-color:#FFF;
}

.sidebaritem a,#column2 a {
background-color:transparent;
c/olor:#2780F9;
color: #444;
border-bottom: 1px dashed;
}

.sidebaritem a:hover,#column2 a:hover {
background-color:#F1F4F5;
color:#3E4244;
}

#footer,#footer a {
background-color:#8D9299;
color:#3E4244;
}

#footer a:hover {
background:#8D9299;
color:#FFF;
}

input,textarea {
background-color:#FFF;
color:#3E4244;
border-color:#616D7B;
}
```
css sheet style 104

```
html {
height:100%;
}

body {
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:.74em;
margin:0;
padding:0;
}

p {
line-height:20px;
margin:0;
padding:0 0 24px;
}

h1 {
font-family:verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:176%;
font-weight:400;
margin:0;
}

h2 {
font-size:100%;
text-decoration:underline;
font-weight:400;
margin:0;
padding:0 0 4px;
}

img {
border:0;
}

.left {
float:left;
padding:0 8px 0 0;
}

.right {
float:right;
padding:0 0 0 8px;
}

.center {
display:block;
text-align:center;
margin:0 auto;
}

blockquote {
border-top:1px solid;
border-bottom:1px solid;
margin:20px 0;
padding:10px 20px 0;
}

ul {
margin:8px 0 0 14px;
padding:0;
}

ul li {
list-style-type:square;
margin:0 0 11px;
padding:0;
}

#main {
width:761px;
margin-left:auto;
margin-right:auto;
}

#links {
width:742px;
text-align:right;
height:22px;
padding:9px 0 3px 19px;
}

#logo {
width:759px;
height:100px;
border-top:1px solid;
border-left:1px solid;
border-right:1px solid;
padding:0;
}

#logo h1 {
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:150%;
font-weight:400;
letter-spacing:.3em;
padding:38px 0 0 19px;
}

#content {
width:761px;
height:auto;
text-align:justify;
overflow:hidden;
padding:0;
}

#column1 {
width:243px;
float:left;
padding:15px 0 15px 14px;
}

#column1 h1 {
padding:0 0 18px;
}

#menu,#addlinks {
position:relative;
width:216px;
float:left;
height:184px;
margin:0 0 15px;
padding:8px 0 0;
}

#menu ul,#addlinks ul {
list-style:none;
text-align:left;
width:216px;
margin:0 auto;
padding:0;
}

#menu li,#addlinks li {
list-style:none;
float:left;
margin:0;
}

#menu li a,#addlinks li a {
float:left;
height:14px;
text-decoration:none;
width:194px;
border-bottom:1px solid;
padding:3px 10px 4px 12px;
}

#menu h1,#addlinks h1 {
padding:0 0 14px 12px;
}

.sidebaritem {
position:relative;
text-align:justify;
width:190px;
float:left;
height:244px;
min-height:244px;
margin:0 0 15px;
padding:8px 14px 11px 12px;
}

.sidebaritem[id] {
height:auto;
}

#column2 {
text-align:justify;
width:482px;
float:right;
padding:0 22px 15px 0;
}

#column2 h1 {
border-bottom:2px solid;
margin:24px 0 12px;
padding:0 0 6px;
}

.sidebaritem a,#column2 a,.sidebaritem a:hover,#column2 a:hover {
text-decoration:none;
padding:0;
}

#footer {
float:left;
width:761px;
text-align:center;
height:22px;
padding:9px 0 3px;
}

form {
margin-top:0;
}

div.row {
clear:both;
width:448px;
height:29px;
}

div.row span.formlabel {
float:left;
width:150px;
text-align:left;
}

div.row span.forminput {
float:right;
text-align:right;
}

div.spacer {
clear:both;
width:80px;
height:22px;
}

input,textarea {
width:259px;
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:100%;
border:1px solid;
}

.submit {
font-family:verdana, arial, sans-serif;
font-size:100%;
border:1px solid;
width:70px;
height:22px;
cursor:pointer;
}

#links a,#links a:hover,#footer a,#footer a:hover {
text-decoration:none;
}
```
html code

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en">

<head>
  <title>HOW TO SAVE UP TO 50% OR MORE ON GASOLINE AND CAR EXPENSES</title>

  <!-- **** Charset: UTF-8 means we can support foreign language character sets! **** -->
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />

  <!-- **** Layout Stylesheet **** -->
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style/style104_left.css" />

  <!-- **** Colour Scheme Stylesheet **** -->
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style/colour2.css" />

</head>

<body>
  <div id="main">
    <div id="links">
      <!-- **** INSERT LINKS HERE **** -->
      <a href="http://vhnd.com/">home</a> | <a href="#">about the author</a> | <a href="http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/gasprices/states/index.shtml">find your best local gas prices</a> | <a href="https://www.paypal.com/">order book here</a>
    </div>
    <div id="logo">
      <h1>"This is the Most Practical Money-Saving Guide You'll Ever Read"</h1>
</h2>
    </div>
    <div id="content">
      <div id="column1">
        <div id="menu">
          <h1>navigate</h1>
          <ul>
            <li><a title="" href="http://www.moneyblogging.net/">home</a></li>
            <li><a title="" href="http://credit.moneyblogging.net/">about the author</a></li>
            <li><a title="" href="http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/gasprices/states/index.shtml">find your best local gas prices</a></li>
<li><a title="" id="selected" href="https://www.paypal.com/">order book here</a></li>
          	   </ul>
        </div>
        <div class="sidebaritem">
          <h1>news</h1>
          <!-- **** INSERT NEWS ITEMS HERE **** -->
          <h2>9th January 2007</h2>
          <p>"Money v1" is submitted to <a href="http://www.openwebdesign.org/" title="Open Web Design">Open Web Design</a> utilizing free stock photography from <a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/" title="Open Stock Photography">Open Stock Photography</a>.</p>
          <h2>1st November 2007</h2>
          <p><a href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/" title="Open Stock Photography">Open Stock Photography</a> launches a public beta.</p>


        </div>
        <div id="addlinks">
          <h1>links</h1>
          <!-- **** INSERT ADDITIONAL LINKS HERE **** -->
          <ul>
            <li><a title="All Business Directory" href="http://www.allbusinessdirectory.org/">All Business</a></li>
            <li><a title="All Finance Directory" href="http://www.allfinancedirectory.com/">All Finance</a></li>
            <li><a title="All Web Directory" href="http://www.allwebdirectory.net/">All Web</a></li>
            <li><a title="It's Reviewed" href="http://www.itsreviewed.net/">It's Reviewed</a></li>
          </ul>
        </div>
        <div class="sidebaritem">
          <h1>open source</h1>
          <!-- **** INSERT OTHER INFORMATION HERE **** -->
          <p>
            Support the <strong>open source</strong> movement.
          </p>
          <ul>
		    <li><a title="Open Stock Photography" href="http://www.openstockphotography.org/">Open Stock Photography</a></li>
		    <li><a title="Open Source Web Design" href="http://www.oswd.org/">Open Source Web Design</a></li>
		    <li><a title="Open Web Design" href="http://www.openwebdesign.org/">Open Web Design</a></li>
		  </ul>
        </div>
      </div>
      <div id="column2">
        <h1>AUTO RESEARCHER FOR 50 YEARS REAVEALS EASY TECHNIQUES FOR SAVING UP TO 50% ON GAS AND CAR EXPENSES!<IMG SRC="book.gif" ALIGN="right"></h1>
        <!-- **** INSERT PAGE CONTENT HERE **** -->
        <p>
          <STRONG><FONT
style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow">THIS BOOK CAN PAY FOR ITSELF THE FIRST TIME YOU READ IT!</FONT></STRONG> You can learn how to substantially improve your gas mileage, greatly reduce the cost of maintenance, and minimize the need for repairs. This practical, simple-to-understand book shows you how to keep your car running smoothly while happily saving money. 
        </p>
        <p>
          <STRONG><FONT
style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow">HOW TO SAVE UP TO 50% OR MORE ON GASOLINE AND CAR EXPENSES</FONT></STRONG> Contains over 500 timely tips on how to save gas, reduce expenses, properly maintain your car and handle hazardous driving conditions...plus 95 LST's (unusula life saveing tips), anyone of which could very possibly save your life.

        </p>
              <br />
        <p>
          <STRONG><FONT
style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow">SECRETS REVEALED</FONT></STRONG> Auto researcher for 50 years, Ken Stansbie, shares his secrets with you. You can learn how to substantially improve your gas mileage, greatly reduce the cost of maintenance, and minimize the need for repairs. 
Best of all, the book is simple-to-understand. Anyone can follow it. You'll be nothing but pleased with the Performance of Your car while saving cash money. 
        </p>
        <p>
          <STRONG><FONT
style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow">Partial Contents of Timeless Tips that can save you Money!</FONT></STRONG> consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
        <p>
          Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
        <p>
          Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor
          incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud
          exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute
          irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla
          pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui.
        </p>
      </div>
    </div>
    <div id="footer">
      <!-- by using this template you are agreeing to leave "design by aybabtu / dcarter" in div.#footer  -->
      &copy; 2007 dns enterprises | <a href="#">[email protected]</a> | <a href="http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=referer">XHTML 1.1</a> | <a href="http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/check/referer">CSS</a> | <a href="http://www.moneyblogging.net/">MB</a> | design by <a href="http://www.f8d.net/">aybabtu</a> / <a href="http://www.dcarter.co.uk">dcarter</a>
    </div>  </div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

